# Property transaction conveyancer



## braun (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm planning to buy an apartment here in Dubai and the property is currently mortgaged so I'll need to pay off the seller's mortgage before I'm able to transfer it to my name. However, there's a huge risk in this and I prefer to do this with the help of a property conveyancer who can do it all through an escrow account.

I've heard of two, enTrust & Title and Emirates Conveyancing, but have no idea if they're decent or not.

Does anyone have any recommendations for conveyancers? I need one with a competitive rate but trustworthy at the same time. Any advice will be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

braun said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm planning to buy an apartment here in Dubai and the property is currently mortgaged so I'll need to pay off the seller's mortgage before I'm able to transfer it to my name. However, there's a huge risk in this and I prefer to do this with the help of a property conveyancer who can do it all through an escrow account.
> 
> ...


Alex at Emirates Conveyancing. 056 1156652. The best.


----------



## braun (Feb 23, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> Alex at Emirates Conveyancing. 056 1156652. The best.


Thanks!


----------

